# Small Net?



## Hitch (Apr 26, 2009)

Hi guys,

If any one knows the answer to this question, it would be you guys.

Whats the smallest fish/shrimp net available right now? I currently have a 2"x3" rectangular net, but I find it still a little big in certain situations.

Is there a net thats smaller?

Thanks


----------



## LTPGuy (Aug 8, 2012)

Hitch said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> If any one knows the answer to this question, it would be you guys.
> 
> ...


I seen small shrimp nets at BA Scarborough, and definitely at AI, & ShrimpFever. They're less than 2" square.

Good luck.


----------



## Hitch (Apr 26, 2009)

cool. Thanks


----------



## Shrimp Daddy (Mar 30, 2013)

You can use a thimble.


----------



## randy (Jan 29, 2012)

A right size net helps, but you need to see how professionals do it. It's easier to get the shrimps to jump into the net instead of chasing them with a net of any size. They are always faster than your net ;-)


----------



## LTPGuy (Aug 8, 2012)

randy said:


> A right size net helps, but you need to see how professionals do it. It's easier to get the shrimps to jump into the net instead of chasing them with a net of any size. They are always faster than your net ;-)


I have a DIY shrimp net that's about 2" in diameter with white netting material. I move my net slowly near the shrimps, and most of the time they simply climb onto the net (two or three at a time even). I slowly raise the net to the surface with the opening facing the top. Netted!

Randy, are you doing to do a demo video for us?


----------



## randy (Jan 29, 2012)

LTPGuy said:


> Randy, are you doing to do a demo video for us?


Oh, when I say professionals, I wasn't included ;-) I'm the most clumsy shrimp handler you'll every meet ;-)


----------



## Shrimp Daddy (Mar 30, 2013)

It's not the size of the net, it's how you use it.


----------



## LTPGuy (Aug 8, 2012)

Shrimp Daddy said:


> It's not the size of the net, it's how you use it.


I like mine small and firm. Easier to work with!


----------



## PLUMP (Mar 13, 2012)

I believe fluval makes a shrimp net you can find at any local fish store.


----------



## Fishfur (Mar 4, 2012)

Fluval does make a net.. it's one that telescopes, but the handle is very flimsy and breaks easily, and the net itself is a nuisance too. It's long and narrow and collapses onto itself very easily, so shrimp or small fish can get stuck at the bottom and it is often hard to get them out of it once they're caught.

I wouldn't buy another now I've had the first one awhile.


----------



## Shrimp Daddy (Mar 30, 2013)

Shrimpfever has some nets that are very good. A bit pricey but it'll be the last net you ever buy.


----------



## jimmyjam (Nov 6, 2007)

i love my fluval net.. 10 bucks, and ive had it for 4 years now.


----------



## PLUMP (Mar 13, 2012)

Lol as long as your not trying to scoop up an oscar with the fluval net your good.


----------

